# cutting back oak trees



## billcross (Sep 3, 2001)

what month to cut back oak trees in southeast texas


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 4, 2001)

Elaborate on what yuo want to do. The way it sounds could be something we recomend against as Arborists.

Old treesh dhould have a minimum of leaf bearing wood removed because they have just enough to suport the tree that is there, or in scenesence (sp?). It is just holding its own. Removing large volumes will start what Dr. Shigo calls the "spiral of death".


----------

